# He has me well trained now........



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Astro has me well trained. Tonight is a cold but crystal clear night. A perfect night to throw lots of wood on the fire and get it cranking hard. So after the pups were fed and watered and put to bed, I hopped out of the van and set about making my own one man bonfire. 

Astro awoke and realised I wasn't in bed, so he got out and came to look for me. He must have seen me from the caravan door over by the fire, so U-turned and headed back to bed. But he could get himself back under the blankets. So, he came back to the van door and whimpered a few times to get my attention. I knew what he wanted, so came away from the fire and back to the caravan to lift the blankets up so he could snuggle back into bed.......

It's only taken 18 months of repetition and consistency for him to get me to this point!!! 

I love being trained by a high powered, intelligent hunting dog!!  


P.S. I have type this freakin post out 5 or 6 times only for it to disappear into the ether........... Grrrrr....


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Love these dogs!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Isn't it funny how they do that? We keep the rawhides and bones put up all day and then at 7 every night, we go get a sheet and spread it out on the living room floor and get the bones out so they can chew with supervision. I swear Riley can tell time. Around 7, he goes to the closet and starts whining or he'll keep running to me and then back to the closet making sure I don't forget.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June has learned how to get under the covers on her own. All the bedding looks to be in place, except for the vizsla lump in the middle of the bed. She likes to crawl out from under the covers at the foot of the bed, taking all the covers with her. I had to make the bed 2 or 3 times a day. I figured out if I don't tuck in the flat sheet it stays in place when she crawls out. 

Lucy has gotten in the bad habit of running up to me, and giving me a shove with both front feet. She does this if I'm behind on taking them on their daily run. The funny part is if I catch her coming toward me. I point my finger at her and she will stop dead in her tracks.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:-[ Sam just comes up to me, sits and looks at me. Works every time. 
I can feel him looking at me almost always. When I turn and look at him, he gently stands and walks in the direction he wants me to follow. Usually it's water, food, potty or stop working and let's go to sleep (I catch up with work in the evening/night). 

Somehow, never demands to go outside to meet dogs or run. But once outside he runs like crazy. 


TexRed, long fingernails? Wouldn't want to run into them, either, LOL
Great idea for a silent whoa.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

This is a fun thread. Oso starts to nuzzle ANY part of the blanket with his nose when he wants to go under. It started with him trying to do it himself, now it's his signal for me to lift up the blanket. He still can do it himself, but tends to pull the blanket off of anyone else in bed when doing so. He will go under the blanket curl up move around while sleeping, make his way so he's halfway out from the blanket, the come to the top and repeat. He used to do it many times a night. I recognize the blanket sign in my sleep (or slightly wake) and just keep lifting. 

Lately though, he's been sleeping on a different piece of furniture, then at 5:30am (when my first alarm used to go off for work) he comes to bed with me and snuggles HARD. He always makes a point to curl up as close as bodily possible on this one, doing circles and then collapsing partially on me. Even now, when my alarm doesn't go off, he comes under the covers at 5:30am. When I do have work, I get up at 5:45am, so I guess he wants those last 15 minutes in a cuddle.  I know I sure do! ;D ;D


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

mlwindc said:


> Love these dogs!


Guess I should add my own story... Wilson's only 6 months so he hasn't had a lot of time to train us yet! In the mornings, however... we will put his breakfast in his bowl and sometimes, he just sits and looks at the bowl, looks at us, looks at the bowl. We finally realized that it was his way of saying he needed some morning hugs. So, I'll get on the floor and hug him for about 10-15 minutes. Then he happily goes to eat up his breakfast!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Datacan
No long nails. I think they would get in the way.
Lucy is a sweetheart and at 2 years old she is just trying to find her place in the pack as she grows up. She has always been content to be low dog on the totem pole till now. She is maturing and trying to be a little more assertive. A point of the finger is all it takes to stop her.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Our dogs also require a lifting of the blanket. Penny will paw at you incessantly until you lift them. And if you don't have one but you're wearing a large shirt, she'll act like its a blanket and paw for that too. So then you have to get up and get a blanket to make her stop. Dozer will sit next to you and whine and cry and whine and cry until you lift the blanket. Then if you're my boyf you must also spread your legs so he can lay between them with his head on your hip. Luckily I'm not as well trained in that one and can get away with just a side snuggle. 

What the dogs are also doing is training each other. Dozer knows if he stands in front of the freezer long enough, Penny will come by and hit the ice dispenser for him. Or if Penny paws the shower door, Dozer will climb on the tub and nudge open the shower with his nose. These dogs are TOO smart.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

No one who has ever posted here HAS said these dogs are dumb..... 

RT


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes! Oso does it with big shirts too (or skirts). That is amazing that the dogs communicate with each other to cause mischief. These are really sweet - waiting for hugs before breakfast - adorable!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper can't get under the blankets by himself either! He nudges me with his nose. Like Oso, he gets under and back out many times a night, and I apparently lift the blankets for him in my sleep now. Even if I am not under the blankets and he wants under, he'll nudge. If I ignore him, he'll continue to stare hard at me. The kind of stare you can feel. Eventually he will huff air out of his nose. Sometimes he will give up, then sometimes he will try to do it on his own. It's so pathetic I end up giving in. He just cannot do it! He moves the blankets around with his nose enough so that they make a little pile he can lean against, but it's not the same and we both know it, so I give in. Spoiled!

I made him a little sleeping bag like I always see for sale. He cannot figure that one out either. I think if I ever make it again I'm going to have to insert a little plastic rod around the opening to keep it half-open for him to get in. It IS easier for him to build up into something to lean on, so he likes it much better than his regular blankets. And if I hold it open for him, he likes it a lot! But he just cannot get in it by himself.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Haeden paws at the blankets to ask to be let under, otherwise he destoys all of the blankets and wraps himself until he's content. 

He's also learned where to step or nose at my computer to turn off my wifi so I have to stop working, and where to nose my phone to turn it off when I'm talking on speaker phone. I thought it was a fluke the first few times but he will walk right up to my phone and peck at it so he can get attention and I'll stop talking. Now I have to be careful how close he gets to the computer and where I set my phone when I have it on speaker.

They're clever little creatures!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Ziva too is a great one to dig at you, nudge you continuously until you raise her blanket and cover her as she wedges herself just as tight against you as she can possibly get. My husband swears if she could get inside my skin with me she would! 

New little Izzy races for the bed and curls up at my shoulder with her little fleecy throw blanket wadded up around her, however, has recently discovered the art of nosing under my blanket to snuggle up against me. Add to that 2 cats taking turns laying up against me on the other side and I feel like a human hotdog in a critter bun! There are times I when I wake up and can hardly breathe they have me so overheated with their body heat... but heaven help me if I want them all to move and give me space! : 

Also little Izzy has now learned to ring the bells hanging on the sliding glass door to let big sister Ziva out when she's woofing and I won't run to let her out because I know all she wants to do is go check for rabbits or bark at a neighbor... so Izzy gets tired of hearing Ziva yip for the door to open... so Izzy runs and rings the bells, knowing that I will come running to let her out since she is the baby of the house.... only to have me open the door, Ziva flies out and Izzy goes back and curls up on the sofa! HA 
Yes way way too smart for their own good sometimes!


----------

